# Pelicans Summer League 2015 Roster



## Pelicans808 (Jun 9, 2015)

*Pelicans Summer League 2015*



> NEW ORLEANS – The New Orleans Pelicans today announced its roster for the 2015 Samsung NBA Summer League in Las Vegas.
> 
> The Pelicans will hold a mini-camp from July 6-9 at the team’s practice facility in Metairie, La., with media availability following the morning sessions July 7-9. New Orleans’ first game of the 2015 Samsung NBA Summer League is Friday, July 10 against the Milwaukee Bucks, followed by games against the Dallas Mavericks and Brooklyn Nets before beginning the single-elimination tournament. All teams participating in the Samsung NBA Summer League are guaranteed to play a minimum of five games. Team will be seeded following the preliminary round, with the top eight seeds receiving a first-round bye.
> 
> ...


http://www.nba.com/pelicans/news/pe...a-summer-league-roster-and-mini-camp-schedule

No notable players this year except for Seth Curry and Larry Drew II


----------



## Pelicans808 (Jun 9, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/619624302522949641


----------



## Pelicans808 (Jun 9, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/619655260899049472
Curry with a nice 30-point game. Looked very comfortable playing in this up-tempo offense.


----------



## Pelicans808 (Jun 9, 2015)

Pels beat the Mavs. Curry went 1-of-9 from three-point range but still managed to put up 25.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/619988029814476800


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Curry is having a nice summer league, but to me there is no one else on this roster I care about even a little.


----------



## Pelicans808 (Jun 9, 2015)

From yesterday:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/620718866650365952


----------



## Pelicans808 (Jun 9, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/621857461792681984

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/621854477373444097


----------



## Pelicans808 (Jun 9, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/622944814179459072

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/622954075772956673
I think it's a safe bet that Curry will be invited to training camp, at the very least.


----------

